# is USA ARCHERY the only one??



## Moebow (Jul 8, 2010)

Hank, 

Check here for Level 3 (or higher) coaches in your area, they can do L2 training. http://www.teamusa.org/USA-Archery/Certification/Coach-Locator

Yes, USA Archery is the ONLY game in town for any certified coaching/instructor ratings. Kind of a shame but most of the other organizations recognize the USAA cert. There are NASP Basic archery instructor certs, but those are only recognized by NASP and are REALLY basic.

Arne


----------

